# Knee/shin pads... Revisited



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Guys,

I'm starting to look ghey with my 661 Race kness/shin pads. I'd like to get something smaller but still with a hardshell and eventually get rid of my current pads.

I was thinking something like the Lizard Skins Soft Cell knee/shin. What's the feedback on those?

Any other comparable pads?

I don't really warm up to the Kyle Strait ones... Very good comments about it, though.

Thanks for your help, guys!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Looking ghey? But Warp.. you ALWAYS LOOK GHAY!

Keep them, they are great pads.

If you are really REALLY ghay and want to change them, look at the TLD ones, especially the Brian Lopes edition.

Lizard Skins is a no go!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

pads are ghey, stop wearing them!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> pads are ghey, stop wearing them!!!!!


Then I wouldn't look ghey... Plus, I'd lose poseur point at the trailhead.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ill take your shin guards if you dont want them :thumbsup:
mine are pretty beat up and smelly

besides, I enjoy looking gay


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ill take your shin guards if you dont want them :thumbsup:
> mine are pretty beat up and smelly
> 
> besides, I enjoy looking gay


Just help me get something smaller...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


>


Price = :yikes:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Then there are no options for you sir..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Cheaper, but I don't think significantly smaller


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Cheaper, but I don't think significantly smaller


Thanks, Tacu!!
You guys are far more experienced with this stuff than I ever will.

Why swapping pads? Because I pedal a lot more, fall a lot less (I'm soo a wuss).
The 661 have the "sock" at the knee and it keeps in place wonderfully and they wrap nicely around my leg... they're great, ventilation is not bad... But the sock, coverage and REALLY long shin guard makes them a bit uncomfortable on longer rides.

What about these??










They seem to be what I'm looking for... Light, smallish and have the knee wrap to keep them quiet.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They look like the red Fox, which had lots of trouble because they move, especially while pedalling.

The ticket for you, mantaining poseur status, ventilated, very protective, comfortable but expensive, are these:

d3o technology


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> They look like the red Fox, which had lots of trouble because they move, especially while pedalling.
> 
> The ticket for you, mantaining poseur status, ventilated, very protective, comfortable but expensive, are these:
> 
> d3o technology


:lol: :lol:

I saw those... Man, that's protective bling... But they make the Lopes to look cheap and Dainese's 3x like a real bargain!!

So, far... I liked the RG LZMX... Not expensive. I'll ask Chad if he can get the RG's... Or maybe skip it all over and get some 661 MX. They have no vented shells, but that can be made at home :devil:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh Warp, those designs you are looking for doesn't work! Just get the Kyle Strait ones, they are dope!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Oh Warp, those designs you are looking for doesn't work! Just get the Kyle Strait ones, they are dope!


You were right... I'll keep my ghey ones... After too much fussing, I'd have to spend at least as much as I paid for mine. Not worthy. Weather is not that hot here anyway.

Epics?? I'll skip for pads then.

Thanks anyways, Tacu and 545... You've been helpful, guys. I guess it's just the season's UGI.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, better spend that UGI somewhere else... you can skip pads for many slower or easier downhill rides.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah, better spend that UGI somewhere else... you can skip pads for many slower or easier downhill rides.


Just got some...  
(My wife is going to be pissed...  )


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Spit it out, what is it?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Spit it out, what is it?


Seals for a Roco Air and a handlebar. I'll get a Vital stem to try out first... I want wider bars (better control) but I don't know if it will mess with handling and see if it will not get caught in branches... you know Chiluca has very tight singletrack. Actually I don't care much about branches as I do about TREES!! 

The other two, are a surprise (to some, not you Cris  ).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What are you doing with that Roco Air?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> What are you doing with that Roco Air?


Rebuilding it.

AM (All Mountain) bought it. It failed on him and sent it to me for me to keep as a paperweight or repair it.

I'm doing the later.

I opened a thread on the Titus and shocks board... Check it.

I even called Naz... Great guy. But he couldn't help, unfortunately (shock was bought in the US). He says these babies are tricky even for them.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

yeah.. keep the one you have right now, no need no change

those THE pads are as long as the 661s, just a bit thinner profile


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Rebuilding it.
> 
> AM (All Mountain) bought it. It failed on him and sent it to me for me to keep as a paperweight or repair it.
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw the thread long ago, also you posted it on MEB.

Naz is a cool guy, I met him in Crankworx and lemme tell you, those Marzocchi guys and gals sure know how to have fun up there...


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> The other two, are a surprise (to some, not you Cris  ).


:thumbsup: :yesnod:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gambox said:


> :thumbsup:


I am sure Warp already wears those...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I am sure Warp already wears those...


Yeah, but mine have Barney on them... Princesas is for sissies...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Warp.... what are you doing with pads :skep:  ?~?

Wait a minute... I'm still riding with a smashed and cracked helmet so what do I know (and I don't use any other form of protection either anymore)  

Speaking of Roco, I am busting to try out the new Roco TST Air. Only another week or so to wait !~!

Were you getting an oil viscosity lighter than stock ?~? I only used about 110 to 120 psi in that shock. But.... with the Blades linkage rate it might work out for you. I am just concerned it will be over damped for you but not everyone is a constipation whinger like me.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Yeah, but mine have Barney on them... Princesas is for sissies...


Que rudo! xD Yo quiero unas de Dora la exploradora y Botas :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Hey Warp.... what are you doing with pads :skep:  ?~?


Matey!!!

What do I do with pads? Pose at the trailhead, what else?? 



All Mountain said:


> Wait a minute... I'm still riding with a smashed and cracked helmet so what do I know (and I don't use any other form of protection either anymore)


I don't think you can damage anything more than it is now, so don't worry.



All Mountain said:


> Were you getting an oil viscosity lighter than stock ?~? I only used about 110 to 120 psi in that shock. But.... with the Blades linkage rate it might work out for you. I am just concerned it will be over damped for you but not everyone is a constipation whinger like me.


Nope. I tried to get something lighter but it seems that 2.5wt oil in Mexico is reserved for Space Shuttle applications only. 

I know now the IFP pressure can be worked out and then I can get away with lower IFP pressure because I will not be making the thing to cavitate with my weight. Also, reducing IFP pressure reduces the overall spring rate, so I could be using a slightly higher air pressure and such.

If I don't feel very happy about the performance, I can try to get 2.5wt oil mailordered or something.

Oh... and there's always the possibility to get a couple shims off the main piston... 

Man you should be counting off the days now!!!! STOKE!!!
That reminds me that I gotta call Chad...


----------



## tat2niner (Sep 20, 2006)

Warp said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm starting to look ghey with my 661 Race kness/shin pads. I'd like to get something smaller but still with a hardshell and eventually get rid of my current pads.
> 
> ...


The Lizard Skins are hot but they are effective for me. Saved my hide more then once in a week of using them.


----------

